# Post your favorite candid.



## EIngerson

1


Re crop-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
2


Jovi getting ready by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
3


Walking the dog. by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Relaxed-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

I'll throw a darker-toned one in the mix. My girlfriend contemplating life at a studio in NY before a dance.



Dance-2 by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Another outing at Sunabe Seawall. One of my favorite places here in Okinawa. The people are great and love their photos taken. 
1


Seawall candid by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
2


Mom and sons by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
3, This girl was absolutely flying! 


Runner by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

B&amp;W-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hatomedic




----------



## Hatomedic

Hatomedic said:


>


Poor image quality sorry.


----------



## minicoop1985

Squishy by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Shot out this while chatting with neighbors. My friend had drifted off in thought. 
Also the flying flower girl


----------



## EIngerson

Nice everyone. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sm4him

I don't do much people photography, and I do even less "candid" people photography. And I actually *like* a pretty small percentage of the few people shots I get. 
But I did take this of one of my great-nieces around Mother's Day and really loved the "carefree childhood" feel to it:



May4_8420editnewweb by sm4him, on Flickr

EDIT: Someone kindly pointed out that I seem to have photographed a young Smurf.  My words, not theirs. But, yeah, I noticed when I posted this that the white balance was quite cool. Let's see if this is any better, without going to the other extreme...


----------



## chuasam

Candid as opposed to posed and creeper?


----------



## Derrel

This one gets a lot of traffic. "A Treat For His Girl", September, 2002.





[    DSCF1934_A Treat For His Girl.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]
The guy has a Minute Maid frozen lemonade treat in his hand. He's just bought it, and she's already got her eye on it. This was shot at Autzen Stadium, before the start of a University of Oregon Duck football game.

Another candid, shot in 2004 in JPEG mode with the old D1h, right before sunset during amazing, glorious golden sunset light...this young girl has a University of Oregon bookstore plastic bag, but she's a high school student at Grant High School. I was there covering a track meet, saw this,shot one frame. I actually had to delete a few files to take this shot.





[   DSC_4302_sm.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]


----------



## Ron Evers

Explaining art.





I cannot accept that.





On the grass.


----------



## chuasam

Candies or voyeuristic creeper shots?


----------



## EIngerson

chuasam said:


> Candies or voyeuristic creeper shots?



You can call it what you want. Just do it somewhere else if you don't like it.


----------



## EIngerson

Taking a break by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Gotcha&#x27; by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

My grandson and his new puppy



140508_5454 A child and his dog by MiFleur...Thank You for 1 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## BrickHouse

Always loved this one of my daughter. Shows her mischievous nature.




Busted by Bolt x4, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

DSC_0994 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Can you hear me now?



Can you hear me now? by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## xzyragon

IMG_5280 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Candid couple by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Cool shots all!  I quite like catching people when they don't know I'm shooting, that way they don't have time to put their "smile for the camera" face on 
These are my fav's.




IMG_5602-2-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr



Took this one yesterday and thought of this thread  



IMG_6847bw-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

one of these






or 








or


----------



## limr

Here's two of the latest. There's a few more I have from this last vacation but they're on my big computer at home.




Shoes by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Copy cats by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary




----------



## kmaz89

EIngerson said:


> Relaxed-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr



I like seeing all your stuff from Japan. I was there for a couple months as part of the 31st MEU and really wish I was into photography back then


----------



## pixmedic

DSC_4549-2 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography

So this one is kind of terrible, and it's back in the days when I did "HDR," (in actuality, extreme tonemapping), and used that terrible "watermark," but I've always kind of liked it anyway.


----------



## EIngerson

kmaz89 said:


> I like seeing all your stuff from Japan. I was there for a couple months as part of the 31st MEU and really wish I was into photography back then




Thanks, I appreciate that. How long ago were you here?


----------



## Rosy

minicoop1985 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/owZFUbSquishy by longm1985, on Flickr



Love this one


----------



## Dagwood56

These are some of my favorites.


----------



## EIngerson

Dagwood56 said:


> These are some of my favorites.




Love the monkey trainer photo. Thanks for posting Carol.


----------



## Forkie

These are a couple of faves from my company's recent quarterly review party.  I was asked to photograph the event but given permission to continue to drink.  These events always end up very messy indeed...  I woke up in a colleague's house, but don't remember how we got there.  





QBR-77 by Forkie, on Flickr



QBR-36 by Forkie, on Flickr



QBR-24 by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## chuasam

Many of these count as street photography rather than candid. Candid is when the subject is aware that you are there but does not pose for you but rather behave naturally giving a better insight into their nature. Street is when you photograph strangers often without them being aware you are there.


----------



## gsgary

chuasam said:


> Many of these count as street photography rather than candid. Candid is when the subject is aware that you are there but does not pose for you but rather behave naturally giving a better insight into their nature. Street is when you photograph strangers often without them being aware you are there.


Rubbish http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candid_photography


----------



## Braineack

DSC_8192-37 by The Braineack, on Flickr




One Man Band on Pier 39 by The Braineack, on Flickr




If Only I Drive as Good as I Look by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Victo

chuasam said:


> Many of these count as street photography rather than candid. Candid is when the subject is aware that you are there but does not pose for you but rather behave naturally giving a better insight into their nature. Street is when you photograph strangers often without them being aware you are there.



Candid is essentially street photography for beginners


----------



## pmckenna




----------



## xzyragon

here's a couple more from the same beach day with a friend



IMG_5343 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr



IMG_5699 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr

and one with another friend


flower fields 1 by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## Shaychic




----------



## shaylou

I'm into street photography so I have a lot of candid shots but I got this one right before my accident and I guess I like it ok.


----------



## EIngerson

Nice one Shaylou!


----------



## Forkie

Victo said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of these count as street photography rather than candid. Candid is when the subject is aware that you are there but does not pose for you but rather behave naturally giving a better insight into their nature. Street is when you photograph strangers often without them being aware you are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candid is essentially street photography for beginners
Click to expand...


By this definition, I reckon street photography is candid photography for beginners!  It's harder to take a good photo of someone when they know you're doing it than it is when they don't!


----------



## paigew

paigewilks.com-11.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr



paigewilks.com-65.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

chuasam said:


> Many of these count as street photography rather than candid. Candid is when the subject is aware that you are there but does not pose for you but rather behave naturally giving a better insight into their nature. Street is when you photograph strangers often without them being aware you are there.



How about less analyzing and more posting photos. No one cares. Photos of people not posing are candida. It's that simple. Now go take some photos.


----------



## limr

Yes, back to the pictures! 




Day 258 - Park bench by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## shaylou

EIngerson said:


> Nice one Shaylou!



Thanks. I think I picked it because it is the most recent. I have a ton of street shots on my flickr page.


----------



## shaylou

Forkie said:


> By this definition, I reckon street photography is candid photography for beginners!  It's harder to take a good photo of someone when they know you're doing it than it is when they don't!



That depends on the person you are shooting. I have shot models that were way easier to shot than non pros.


----------



## lexloo

Believe it or not, the smile and pose weren't intentional haha. He just happened to look like this.


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## paigew

353 by paige_w, on Flickr




paigewilks.com-13.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

Hasselblad 500 C/M, 80mm Planar, Tri-X


----------



## bogeyguy

Grandson @ OBX;


----------



## limr

At the park with my Instax:




Trumpet 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Park 5 by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Park 3 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Chaos ensued to get everyone settled.....








After the dust settled and the cat removed from the room...


----------



## Gary A.

LOL ... the cat's head made the first shot.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## d1984

This is my niece


----------



## paigew

fireflies #summer #texas by Paige Wilks, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Columbia River salmon fishing, 1976.


----------



## cauzimme

It was during the Occupy Montreal (Wall street) in 2011. 
I though it was pretty ironic, the hippie standing watching the working guy polishing the brass.


----------



## limr

rs Petey by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Alternate angle.




rs VFW by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## luckychucky

Spain


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof

EIngerson said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> Re crop-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> Jovi getting ready by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> Walking the dog. by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

EIngerson said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> Re crop-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> Jovi getting ready by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> Walking the dog. by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

EIngerson said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> Re crop-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> Jovi getting ready by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> Walking the dog. by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## luckychucky

Sevillia Spain


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Young member of a marching band - Ouro Peto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Christmas fun at the beach - Barra district of Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Boarding or disembarking Amazon river ferries is always a painstakingly hazardous ordeal - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amazon river ferry passengers awaiting departure - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Residents walking their dogs at the Carioca Aqueduct in Lapa. Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout462




----------



## Philmar

The conversation -Todos Santos, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Clowning around by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Working the beat on horseback - laneway in Parkdale, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## Philmar

Meu sonho é = My dream is by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Downtown street market prior to opening (early morning) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Labourer loading the Amazon River ferries - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Getting directions from the popcorn vendor Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fisherman survey the beach from their boats on the south end of Copacabana Beach - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a lone homeless man - Copacabana Beach, Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fishermen after dusk fishing from Pedra do Arpoador overlooking Ipanema Beach, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Smoke break - Câmara Municipal do Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Porters on the switchback ramp at Amazon River ferryboat terminal - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Discussion inside the classical Parque Lage mansion  - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the Praça Estado da Guanabara - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching the aftermath of a parade - Ouro Preto, Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Varanasi scene - India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




young boy and his toys - Sayun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




exam time - Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Dogon children watching mask dance - Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Nathan Phillips Square ice skating - City Hall Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Porters on the switchback ramp at Amazon River ferryboat terminal - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Residents walking to work - Carioca Aqueduct in Lapa. Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

DSC_0994 by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Brasilia airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Pentax K1000 50mm 1.7, ISO400. Wish I had used a flash, such a noob then...still am.


----------



## Philmar

Early morning drunk - Solola by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dancers for a marching band head to the staging area for the Chichicastenango Santa Claus parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




How one disembarks an Amazon River ferry with all of one&#x27;s possessions by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Elderly gentleman arriving at Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful character in colourful Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




suspicious - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




carrying a bed frame - Meknes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Gentleman admiring the cat admiring the red handbag - Forbidden City, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




A shepherd returns to his village with his flock of dogs, llamas, cows, goats, sheep and alpacas - Atacama Desert of Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Genius mechanic...


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


>



That first one is fantastic! They all are really... That XT1 really gives that film look. Nominated Mar POTM


----------



## nerwin

This is probably one of my favorites.


----------



## Philmar

Nice, love the Shriners





Boys and their toys - Shriner Parade, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Glad to wear plaid - Shriner Parade, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

nomad Bozo girls stuck in the reeds on Niger River near Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wine grower squeezing his grapes - Jackson-Triggs Niagara Estate by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Freemont Street , Las Vegas by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

rickshaw wallahs - Amritsar train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Angkor Wat by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cyclo-rickshaw drivers awaiting a fare in the rain - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Caber toss - Fergus Highland Games by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

The whole family out enjoying nature.




KyleeLoganandmom by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


P.S. I can't be in the shot and take it too.


----------



## Philmar

veiled Yemeni women getting water from ancient cistern by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning laundry in the Bani River - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bac Ha market, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bogeyguy

One of many faves, Kusadasi, Turkey.;


----------



## Philmar

Early morning jog along the boardwalk - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Taking care of business at the UNESCO World Heritage Site of Fatehpur Sikri by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Running throught the tall weeds near Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Dreaming of days to come



13582069_10206684245521159_8962860859719636759_o by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisEdwardsUSA

Seems that the water is COLD!!!!


----------



## jkzo

Some thing over there!


----------



## jkzo

Alas!!!!!


----------



## Philmar

rickshaw wallah by Phil Marion, on Flickr




another day at the office begins....Vatican by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

center of attention by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mud mosque of Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Baby with mother at Golden Temple, Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Braving the cold rain - Toronto Dyke March by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## MSnowy




----------



## Philmar

Vert interesting shot msnowy


----------



## Philmar

Drama on the St Mark&#x27;s Campanile (Campanile di San Marco) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## vivekkvikasphotography

Candid wedding Photography (pre wedding ankit gunjan) by VivekkVikas
For more: Candid Wedding Photography


----------



## Fujidave

The Kiss by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Straight Faced by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Greengrass by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Grumpy and Middle Age Couple by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Hat Man by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Camera Lens Cleaning by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

That Schweppes Moment by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Just Friends by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Look by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Newspaper Man by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Anonymous for the Voiceless by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Cube of the Truth by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Give us a wave by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Dont Jump by Dave, on Flickr





Texting by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Chilling Out by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Smoke Break by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Making a note by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Honey I Shrunk the Family by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Smile your on Fuji by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Eye Eye by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Resting by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Give us a Tune by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

She Spotted Me by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Eye Contact by Dave, on Flickr




Talking by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

On the Mobile by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

On the Phone by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Walk the Line by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Synchronized Texting by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Hand in Hand by Dave, on Flickr





Mr Serious by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Flower Bag Lady by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Dancing in the Street by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Hugging Her Curves by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Smile your&#x60;ve been snapped by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Take a Seat by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Resting by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Flat Out by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Look Down by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Green man by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

On the mobile by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Having a read by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Serious Face by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

I360 Staff by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Fujidave

The Lovers by Dave, on Flickr





Bandstand Lovers by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Big Bird by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Hold On by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

He shoots Nikon by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Pink IPhone by Dave, on Flickr




Power Tool by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Petrol Power by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Which way now


----------



## Fujidave

Hairy Guitarist by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Contemplating by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Attractive Friends by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

On the beach being attractive by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Un Attractive by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

too tired to care - Old Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bored: waiting for the other passengers to arrive - Amazon River ferry boat by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Bean reflection - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tori gates of Fushimi Inari Shrine - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Nwcid

My dad and nephew


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Ben Yew

Hello,
The picture below is my favourite candid I clicked as a *Perth Wedding Photographer* at the Perth Wedding.


----------



## Philmar

off to the river to wash the pots and pans - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.

window stickers


----------



## Philmar

Trader at port of Mopti - Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gatineau Hot Air Balloon festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley

I took this photo while on vacation in Fiji last December.  Big brother is annoyed with little brother and is trying to ignore him.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Elder Tengger villager - Ngadisari, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

My son hates having his picture taken, so I have to grab shots of him when they present themselves. [emoji23]






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Better than the Nature Channel on a big screen TV - Alaska SeaLife Center in Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Smithsonian National Museum of Natural History - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

#864 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yet another Monday, bloody Monday - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## shadowlands




----------



## Philmar

Elderly blind man walking down steps of al-Hajjarah, Haraz, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Weekend on Ipanema Beach - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ghats of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

crossing- Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Security guard - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marrakech traffic - Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

^I love the shapes in this shot so much. love it.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Uyuni salt flat of Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dragonboat at 22nd annual GWN Dragon Boat Challenge -  Marilyn Bell Park, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Eagerly awaiting their fate - gamblers at the spinning wheel - Canadian National Exhibition midway, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marching band at Santa Claus Parade - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

I've not been out shooting candids / street or people for a while, but these two are probably amongst the favourites I have..  Both shot on the D7000 with the 85 1.8G @ f/2.8


----------



## Philmar

Peering in to the pond - Forbidden City, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## markjwyatt

Madeleine by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

markjwyatt said:


> Madeleine by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr



Priceless. Great shot!


----------



## Philmar

Barflies and a boozehound in Holbox, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Reading about Doors Open during Doors Open - Sony Centre for the Performing Arts by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## acparsons

Can I rub your head? by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

sad.....in Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bedouin enjoys a smoke in a Petra sandstone cave by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Tropicalmemories

River ferry terminal in Bangkok.


----------



## Philmar

Judge listens during the bagpipe competition at the Fergus Highland Games by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## petrochemist

BTTC grid in IR by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A day at the beach....in snowy March - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist monk at Jing An Temple, Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## markjwyatt

butcher by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Salzburg Austria


----------



## Philmar

*CAUTION this photo is Not Suitable for Work*

And now for a little public nudity in the streets of Toronto. A young woman,a naked butt and a conversation where it is impossible to keep a straight face.

*CAUTION this photo is Not Suitable for Work*


----------



## Philmar

Xe Om motorcycle taxi driver waiting for a fare - Hanoi by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Chicken bus driver getting a shoe shine  - Antigua by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Adrenaline junkies at the Glen Stewart ravine by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cigar chomping vendor in fish market - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the grandeur of tonight&#x27;s amazing sunset by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Smoke break - Hanoi, Vietnam by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

My son Spencer back when he was 3 years old in 2006. This photo was taken with a Nikon d2x with the 135mm f/2 AF de-focus control lens.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I like the way he isn't watering anywhere near any of the plants! (That would be not as much fun as watching it splash on the pavement.)


----------



## Derrel

vintagesnaps said:


> I like the way he isn't watering anywhere near any of the plants! (That would be not as much fun as watching it splash on the pavement.)



He was most interested in watering the green high-pressure concrete ramp.


----------



## Derrel

Same evening, same 135mm Defocus Control lens. He is talking to Studley ( the gray cat) and to Jack ( the black and white  cat ).


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Pillors of destroyed mosque next to Tour Hassan (Arabic: صومعة حسان‎)  - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Tropicalmemories




----------



## Philmar

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, it&#x27;s off to work we go - Rajastan by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo

Roadside repairs, Bukhara, Uzbekistan, 1974


----------



## Philmar

January at the beach in Canada by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

1959 Buick flat top (apparently Batman retired to Havana, Cuba) by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

horse carriage driver- Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d40_5186 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The jogging nuns by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Checking the depth of the soy bean seed.


----------



## Philmar

Summer beach fun by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lakeside silhouette by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for something by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The conversation by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

quiet walks on the beach by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

One from an open market 

Les


----------



## Philmar

A nun on bike views the city from Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

In praise of sunrises by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## idle

*Enthralled*



Night show in Lanzhou by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wim Hof dippers in 4 degree celsius Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Balloon guy towering over the children - Beaches Easter Parade by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early one morning.... by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

X100V today.



Leg Tattoo by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

MotoTaxi - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Dancing to the the band - Beaches Jazz Festival by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## John 2

Like that.  Well caught.


----------



## P.giannakis

Kodak Tri-x in Rodinal


----------



## Philmar

Street snacks - Beaches Jazz Festival by Phil Marion (205 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Shaking it to the sounds of the Beaches Jazz Festival by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Watching the UP paddlers by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rainy streets of Avignon by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marble Palace at the frozen RC Harris jetty by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

same people - different lens and different vantage point


Dead end in the ice sculpture created by nature by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

